
About Codeacademy Downtime | What Happened Yesterday - felipebueno
http://www.codecademy.com/pt/blog/53-about-our-downtime-today-everyone-will-have-a-streak
======
felipebueno
"99% of users were not affected.". Unfortunately I'm in the the 1% group that
were affected... I lost a lot of stuff that worth many hours of work. =P

